# Nuovo portatile - licenza windows

## dalamar

Ho ordinato ieri dalla Dell, un portatile.

Naturalmente mi hanno costretto all'acquisto della licenza Windows XP (tra l'altro poiche' ero privato e non azienda mi hanno costretto pure all Home Edition, ma a me va bene uguale perche' tanto costa meno e non la uso).

Poiche' io della licenza Windows XP Home non ci faccio niente, pensavo di operare come segue.

1) Primo Avvio con una distro Live e backup completo (compresso) dell'HD

2) Formattazione dell'HD

3) Installazione di Linux e se alcuni componenti non vengono riconosciuti anche di una copia di Win XP PRO (in dual boot o sotto Xen o VmWare dipende) per testare che TUTTI i componenti siano funzionanti.

4) Contattare l'ufficio legale della Dell per cercare di ottenere il rimborso della licenza.

5) Spippolare fino a che Linux sfrutti a pieno il notebook!

Per il primo punto pensavo di usare semplicemente il comando tar con compressione gzip sul file del dispositivo (/dev/hda o quello che sara') , ci sono alternative migliori?

Avete commenti o consigli da darmi?

Dalamar

P.S.

La cosa piu' brutta e' stato quando ho chiesto al commericale Dell se mi poteva vendere il notebook senza OS, lui mi ha detto "Certo, ma costa di piu' perche' e' un altro BUNDLE". Al che mi sono fatto dare l'Home Edition che se nell'EULA si prevede sempre il rimborso ci posso sempre provare.Last edited by dalamar on Mon Oct 09, 2006 4:34 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bender86

 *dalamar wrote:*   

> Per il primo punto pensavo di usare semplicemente il comando tar con compressione gzip sul file del dispositivo (/dev/hda o quello che sara') , ci sono alternative migliori?

 

Potresti usare partimage da un livecd come questo http://www.sysresccd.org/

Puoi anche salvare l'immagine su un computer in rete.

----------

## Luca89

Credo che la prima cosa da fare sia quella di accendere il pc, non accettare la licenza di Windows e fare domanda di rimborso, ottenuto il rimborso cominci a lavorare con il portatile.

----------

## dalamar

 *Quote:*   

> Credo che la prima cosa da fare sia quella di accendere il pc, non accettare la licenza di Windows e fare domanda di rimborso, ottenuto il rimborso cominci a lavorare con il portatile.

 

Ehm io avrei urgenza di adoperare il portatile  :Smile: 

Il rimborso della licenza e' una questione di principio, ma se deve rallentarmi nella messa in produzione del notebook, preferisco pagare  sta tassa a Microsoft.

Dalamar

----------

## digu

quando formatterai l'hd occhio che c'e' una partizione DELL Diagnostic.. prova a mantenerla xche e' molto comoda e soprattutto per i problemi hw gli operatori dell ti chiedono prima di eseguire il sw che e' installato su quella partizione (che ti testa tutto l'hw). Se ci sono danni il programma restituisce dei codici che la dell usa per individuare immediatamente i guasti ed eventualmente inviarti il pezzo sostitutivo

----------

## dalamar

 *Quote:*   

> Potresti usare partimage da un livecd come questo http://www.sysresccd.org/
> 
> Puoi anche salvare l'immagine su un computer in rete.

 

Dal link su partimage:

 *Quote:*   

> The NTFS (Windows NT File System) is currently not fully supported: this means you will be able to save an NTFS partition if system files are not very fragmented, and if system files are not compressed. In this case, you will be able to save the partition into an image file, and you will be able to restore it after. If there is a problem when saving, an error message will be shown and you won't be able to continue. If you have successfully saved an NTFS NTFS partition, you shouldn't have problems as you restore it (except in the case of bugs). Then the best way is to try to save a partition to know if it is possible. If not, try to defragment it with diskeeper or another tool, and try to saving the partition again.

 

mi fido?

Ma il tar gzippato non si ripristina facilmente? il gzip non mi dovrebbe permettere di comprimere tutto lo spazio vuoto?

Dalamar

----------

## dalamar

 *digu wrote:*   

> quando formatterai l'hd occhio che c'e' una partizione DELL Diagnostic.. prova a mantenerla xche e' molto comoda e soprattutto per i problemi hw gli operatori dell ti chiedono prima di eseguire il sw che e' installato su quella partizione (che ti testa tutto l'hw). Se ci sono danni il programma restituisce dei codici che la dell usa per individuare immediatamente i guasti ed eventualmente inviarti il pezzo sostitutivo

 

Sai quanto e' grossa piu' o meno sta partizione perche' l'hd e' piccolo... 60GB  :Smile: 

Dalamar

----------

## bender86

 *dalamar wrote:*   

> mi fido?

 

NTFS su un preinstallato? Sicuro non sia FAT? In effetti non ti so rispondere, io ho ne avuto bisogno solo una volta e ha funzionato. Comunque non credo che tu possa fare un backup di un filesystem NTFS usando tar.

----------

## dalamar

 *bender86 wrote:*   

> Comunque non credo che tu possa fare un backup di un filesystem NTFS usando tar.

 

in effetti non so di preciso cosa succede se faccio un tar del file di un dispositivo.

Penso che usero' questo allora (se non avete altri suggerimenti):

```
dd if=/dev/hda | gzip > /path/hda.img
```

Penso che scrivero' su un filesytem condiviso con samba...

Dalamar

----------

## nick_spacca

scusate una domanda un po generale....

Se lui ora NON accetta la licenza e formatta l'HD, non è praticamente la stessa cosa che ACCETTARE LA LICENZA (senza connettersi ad internet) controllare che tutto funzioni, e poi RASARE A ZERO l'HD????

Come fanno a controllare che tu abbia accettato o meno???  :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## digu

 *dalamar wrote:*   

>  *digu wrote:*   quando formatterai l'hd occhio che c'e' una partizione DELL Diagnostic.. prova a mantenerla xche e' molto comoda e soprattutto per i problemi hw gli operatori dell ti chiedono prima di eseguire il sw che e' installato su quella partizione (che ti testa tutto l'hw). Se ci sono danni il programma restituisce dei codici che la dell usa per individuare immediatamente i guasti ed eventualmente inviarti il pezzo sostitutivo 
> 
> Sai quanto e' grossa piu' o meno sta partizione perche' l'hd e' piccolo... 60GB 
> 
> Dalamar

 

Circa 70MB.. se non sbaglio... e' piccola cmq non porta via niente.. e' per questo che ti consiglio di lasciarla

----------

## dalamar

 *nick_spacca wrote:*   

> scusate una domanda un po generale....
> 
> Se lui ora NON accetta la licenza e formatta l'HD, non è praticamente la stessa cosa che ACCETTARE LA LICENZA (senza connettersi ad internet) controllare che tutto funzioni, e poi RASARE A ZERO l'HD????
> 
> Come fanno a controllare che tu abbia accettato o meno???  

 

Di preciso non lo so, ma per me l'importante e' avere un modo di ripristinare l'HD come me l'hanno consegnato loro (per dimostrare di non aver accettato niente).

A questo punto quasi sicuramente potrei anche accettare la licenza e controllare lo stato del portatile senza connettermi ad internet, ma cmq non potrei fare obiezioni in caso di guasto se non dopo aver rinstallato un altro OS, e allora gia' che ci sono piallo tutto prima.

Dalamar

----------

## nick_spacca

 *dalamar wrote:*   

>  *nick_spacca wrote:*   scusate una domanda un po generale....
> 
> Se lui ora NON accetta la licenza e formatta l'HD, non è praticamente la stessa cosa che ACCETTARE LA LICENZA (senza connettersi ad internet) controllare che tutto funzioni, e poi RASARE A ZERO l'HD????
> 
> Come fanno a controllare che tu abbia accettato o meno???   
> ...

 

Capisco, ma a partire da  questo ragionamento mi vengono 2 pensieri:

il primo è che se poi quelli della dell vogliono (chissà per quale motivo..) verificare che tu NON abbia accettato la licenza dopo magari 1mese che hai il computer, tu che fai???Ripialli l'hd rischiando di perdere tutto il lavoro (e sistema operativo) che hai fatto in quel tempo??? A questo punto non ti conviene invece utilizzare almeno all'inizio una distro live (probabilmente knoppix) finché non risolvi il problema????

Secondo pensiero, considerando che veramente questi vogliano la prova che tu non abbia accettato la licenza, un HD COMPLETAMENTE FORMATTATO non rende abbastanza l'idea di un RIFIUTO di una licenza   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:  ??? Io penso che basti in realtà restituirgli il CD con licenza e tutto ANCORA IMBALLATO (sempre che tu abbia fortuna e riesca a trovare il modo di farti restituire i soldi...) ed EVENTUALMENTE fargli vedere, in caso di accertamento, che tu NON hai installata una versione di windows craccata o preinstallata con licenza accettata!

Tutto questo per parlare e IMHO ovviamente   :Wink: 

Saluti ed in bocca al lupo!!!

----------

## randomaze

 *nick_spacca wrote:*   

> Secondo pensiero, considerando che veramente questi vogliano la prova che tu non abbia accettato la licenza, un HD COMPLETAMENTE FORMATTATO non rende abbastanza l'idea di un RIFIUTO di una licenza    ???

 

No, perché per quello che ne sanno tu potresti aver acettato la licenza, usato il PC qualche giorno per farti i fatti tuoi e solo quando hai finito di usare win decidi di farti restituire i soldi.

----------

## nick_spacca

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *nick_spacca wrote:*   Secondo pensiero, considerando che veramente questi vogliano la prova che tu non abbia accettato la licenza, un HD COMPLETAMENTE FORMATTATO non rende abbastanza l'idea di un RIFIUTO di una licenza    ??? 
> 
> No, perché per quello che ne sanno tu potresti aver acettato la licenza, usato il PC qualche giorno per farti i fatti tuoi e solo quando hai finito di usare win decidi di farti restituire i soldi.

 

Beh, a questo punto possono pensare anche che io abbia RUBATO il portatile...hanno le stesse prove che io abbia accettato la licenza...

Soprattutto se consideriamo che lui potrebbe chiamare per la "restituzione" del prodotto SOFTWARE il giorno STESSO della ricezione del portatile, in modo che a quel punto starebbe a loro controllare "in tempo" il rifiuto della licenza...

Comunque, il problema è sempre lo stesso, ed di fatto cio che è UN DIRITTO dell'utente, diventa UN PIACERE fatto A DISCREZIONE della tal ditta, se e solo se TI SBATTI in maniera allucinante   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  Alla faccia di tutte le leggi!!

----------

## randomaze

 *nick_spacca wrote:*   

> Comunque, il problema è sempre lo stesso, ed di fatto cio che è UN DIRITTO dell'utente, diventa UN PIACERE fatto A DISCREZIONE della tal ditta, se e solo se TI SBATTI in maniera allucinante    Alla faccia di tutte le leggi!!

 

Tuttavia così é.

Possiamo solo riflettere sul fatto che quella che doveva essere una cosa vantaggiosa per l'utente (sistema preinstallato e pronto all'uso, senza sbattimenti e tempi morti) si rivela essere il solito cavallo di troia a danno di quegli utenti che vorrebbero "qualcosa di diverso dalla massa".

----------

## dalamar

Ho appena contattato il servizio clienti per informarmi sulla restituzione della licenza di Windows XP ... se vi interessa vi tengo aggiornati...

qui la mia richiesta:

```

Alla prima accensione del notebook mi viene fatta richiesta di accettare le condizioni proposte dal contratto EULA di Microsoft per l'utilizzo di Windows XP Home.

Non sono assolutamente interessato all'utilizzo di tale software e per questo non ho accettato tali condizioni.

Lo stesso contratto EULA di Microsft mi avverte di quanto segue:

INSTALLANDO, DUPLICANDO O COMUNQUE 

UTILIZZANDO IL SOFTWARE, L'UTENTE ACCETTA DI 

ESSERE VINCOLATO DALLE CONDIZIONI DEL 

PRESENTE CONTRATTO. QUALORA L'UTENTE NON 

ACCETTI LE CONDIZIONI DEL PRESENTE CONTRATTO, 

NON POTRÀ UTILIZZARE O DUPLICARE IL SOFTWARE 

E DOVRÀ CONTATTARE PRONTAMENTE IL 

PRODUTTORE PER OTTENERE INFORMAZIONI SULLA 

RESTITUZIONE DEL PRODOTTO O DEI PRODOTTI E 

SULLE CONDIZIONI DI RIMBORSO IN CONFORMITÀ 

ALLE DISPOSIZIONI STABILITE DAL PRODUTTORE 

STESSO.

Chiedo quindi informazioni alla Dell (il produttore) per procedere alla restituzione e al rimborso del Software "Microsoft Windows XP Home"

Distinti Saluti,

Firma

```

Dalamar

----------

## cloc3

 *dalamar wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Avete commenti o consigli da darmi?
> 
> 

 

non temere. la tua è una richiesta assolutamente legittima, che riguarda un diritto ormai pacificamente riconosciuto.

naturalmente, le sacche di ignoranza e reticenza sulla questione sono così vaste, che non sei colpevole di ritrovarti dentro anche tu.

penso che un topic di riferimento sull'argomento potrebbe essere questo.

contiene esempi di esperienze condotte a buon fine (la mia, per esempio   :Cool:  ).

anzi, quasi quasi, sarebbe il caso di chiedere il merge.

----------

## dalamar

primo problema...

Il form per il servizio clienti ...non funziona... ritorna una email di delivery failure... devo andare di telefono e spendere soldi...grrr

Dalamar

----------

## dalamar

Alla fine dalla Dell mi hanno telefonato.

Loro hanno detto che non possono rimborsarmi solo l'OS come previsto dall'EULA Microsoft perche' le loro condizioni generali dicono altro.

Scrivo i punti delle condizioni generali interessate:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Ambito di applicazione
> ...

 

Per "intero Prodotto" e' da intendersi il pacchetto indivisibile di HW e SW fornito.

Quindi secondo loro, o restituisco e chiedo il rimborso anche per il notebook o mi tengo il SW e ci faccio quello che mi pare.

Soluzioni?

nel frattempo provo ad informarmi, ma mi sa che non ci sono molte speranze

Dalamar

----------

## Peach

 *dalamar wrote:*   

> Alla fine dalla Dell mi hanno telefonato.
> 
> [snip]
> 
> Soluzioni?
> ...

 

se potessi permettermelo restituirei tutto e mi prenderei un Santech  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## xdarma

 *dalamar wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Soluzioni?
> 
> nel frattempo provo ad informarmi, ma mi sa che non ci sono molte speranze
> ...

 

Ecco, bravo.

Comincia con google: http://www.google.it/search?q=modulo+rimborso+licenza&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8

Impara a memoria questo thread sul forum di gentoo: Quale portatile per Gentoo Linux?

Poi, IMO:

- restituisci il portatile infetto  :-D

- pretendi la restituzione dei soldi in contanti (niente buoni sconto, regali o baratti).

- acquista un portatile SENZA win attraverso i siti di quei 3 o 4 produttori che non si fanno problemi.

- have fun ;-)

----------

## digu

Rinunciare ad un Dell solo per non avere una licenza di win?

Io non lo farei...

Io ho vari prodotti della Dell... e, non so se sono fortunato, ma l'assistenza per hw/sw mi ha sempre aiutato...

Piccolo esempio:

- problema con la scheda video: mi hanno fornito l'ultimissimo driver e il problema si e' risolto.

- mi si era rotta la molla del lettore di SD del palmare e dopo 3 gg avevo il palmare NUOVO senza spese (ovviamente avevo fatto l'estensione di garanzia contro i danni accidentali).

So di altre case che ti fanno penare per il supporto tecnico.

Poi se ti serve hw con prestazioni particolarmente elevate, non conosco altre marche che possano superare la Dell...

Avere una partizione con windows XP sopra puo' sempre fare comodo... putroppo alcuni sw o componenti hw non sono compatibili con Linux... e se vuoi utilizzarli devi usare win

Oppure emula linux su Win usando VMWare (VMWare Player e' gratuito, VmWare Workstation e' "ShareWare")... Io sul mio portatile faccio cosi'... e posso swichare da un SO all'altro premendo semplicemente Ctrl + Alt.

A te la decisione definitiva...

Ciao a tutti

----------

## federico

 *digu wrote:*   

> Rinunciare ad un Dell solo per non avere una licenza di win?
> 
> - problema con la scheda video: mi hanno fornito l'ultimissimo driver e il problema si e' risolto.

 

Il driver LINUX? Perche' se e' quello windows, se uno non vuole windows, e' inutile...

 *Quote:*   

> - mi si era rotta la molla del lettore di SD del palmare e dopo 3 gg avevo il palmare NUOVO senza spese (ovviamente avevo fatto l'estensione di garanzia contro i danni accidentali).
> 
> 

 

Veloci ma nulla di sensazionale, e' ovvio che se il prodotto e' in garanzia le spese siano a carico del garante...

 *Quote:*   

> Avere una partizione con windows XP sopra puo' sempre fare comodo... putroppo alcuni sw o componenti hw non sono compatibili con Linux... e se vuoi utilizzarli devi usare win

 

Personalmente acquisterei una macchina compatibile con linux piuttosto che dover essere costretto se non mi serve windows per fini tarzi a riavviare per utilizzare componenti hardware!

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Oppure emula linux su Win usando VMWare (VMWare Player e' gratuito, VmWare Workstation e' "ShareWare")... Io sul mio portatile faccio cosi'... e posso swichare da un SO all'altro premendo semplicemente Ctrl + Alt.
> 
> 

 

Mi pare un pacco...

Scegliete macchine compabili con linux, vedete di pagare il dazio a microsoft il meno possibile.

Federico

----------

## Luca89

 *Quote:*   

> Oppure emula linux su Win usando VMWare (VMWare Player e' gratuito, VmWare Workstation e' "ShareWare")... Io sul mio portatile faccio cosi'... e posso swichare da un SO all'altro premendo semplicemente Ctrl + Alt.

 

Non mi pare una soluzione molto comoda...  :Rolling Eyes:  Io preferirei di gran lunga comprare un hardware adatto per essere usato senza problemi con linux, anche se mi da prestazioni inferiori (che poi non credo che lo siano di tanto).

----------

## digu

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Veloci ma nulla di sensazionale, e' ovvio che se il prodotto e' in garanzia le spese siano a carico del garante...
> 
> 

 

il fatto sta nell'avere il nuovo hw in poco tempo, non dopo mesi.

Se sbatti a terra il portatile (con garanzia sui danni accidentali) te lo rimettono a posto... senza spese aggiuntive

Se te lo rubano (con garanzia sul furto) te lo ridanno...senza spese aggiuntive

Molte altre aziende queste possibilita' non le offrono nemmeno...

Sul fatto del sensazionale, non so dire... so che sono veloci, piu' di altre marche: acer, asus, hp... poi se esiste qualcuno superiore a Dell, dimmelo, magari il mio prossimo portatile sara' di quella marca

----------

## nick_spacca

 *federico wrote:*   

> 
> 
> *.*
> 
> 

 

Ed in particolare..

 *federico wrote:*   

> 
> 
> (..)
> 
> Scegliete macchine compabili con linux, vedete di pagare il dazio a microsoft il meno possibile.
> ...

 

Io ho un portatile Dell, mi sono trovato benino, MA non eccessivamente bene, l'assistenza per + di un anno COSTA TROPPO (veniva metà pc!!!) ed in definitiva il mio prossimo pc NON SARA DELL ..

Preferisco avere qualcosa di SICURAMENTE compatibile, magari spendendo un po di + per la qualità ( e possibilmente senza win che non uso neanche emulato!)

----------

## cloc3

 *dalamar wrote:*   

> Alla fine dalla Dell mi hanno telefonato.
> 
> Loro hanno detto ... 

 

che dicano.

imporre l'acquisto di un software sopra quello di un computer è un atteggiamento scorretto di per sè.

come se qualcuno ti costringesse a comperare dei calzetti di lana insieme alle scarpe da pallone. e tu mi sembri allergico ai calzetti di lana.

ci sono regole ben codificate per queste situazioni.

probabilmente avresti dovuto affrontare la questione direttamente e da subito davanti al tuo rivenditore di fiducia, che avrebbe avuto l'obbligo (oltre che l'interesse) di difendere la tua volontà, mentre adesso ti ritrovi in una posizione più debole, perché hai già pagato.

tuttavia hai ragione e puoi con tranquillità continuare ad insistere. rispedisci direttamente il software alla casa madre, con il bollino della garanzia (magari tramite il tuo rivenditore). rivolgiti a una associazione di consumatori. ci sarà ben qualcuno competente abbastanza da capire certe cose ovvie.

se ti fosse utile un precedente, mandami un pm.

----------

## nick_spacca

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *dalamar wrote:*   Alla fine dalla Dell mi hanno telefonato.
> 
> Loro hanno detto ...  
> 
> che dicano.
> ...

 

Ma sbaglio io, o esiste una legge europea che VIETA di LEGARE INDISSOLUBILMENTE l'hardware al software   :Question:  ???? Per la quale tutto  quello che ti hanno fatto "accettare" risulterebbe illegale o per lo meno non valido...

Ora cerco di informarmi e vedo se trovo qualcosa...eventualmente puoi rivolgerti a personaggi sicuramente + competenti come lui

----------

## Deus Ex

Rivolgiti ad una associazione consumatori, e fagli prendere il tuo patrocinio legale (tramite loro avvocato), e fagli contattare la DELL. Se neanche così và, l'unica strada, purtroppo, è un avvocato. Ma a questo punto bisogna vedere se il gioco vale la candela.

----------

## federico

 *digu wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> Veloci ma nulla di sensazionale, e' ovvio che se il prodotto e' in garanzia le spese siano a carico del garante...
> 
>  
> ...

 

E questa e' una cosa buona, e' vero

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Se sbatti a terra il portatile (con garanzia sui danni accidentali) te lo rimettono a posto... senza spese aggiuntive
> 
> Se te lo rubano (con garanzia sul furto) te lo ridanno...senza spese aggiuntive
> ...

 

Riusciamo a quantificare la cosa? Non sono al corrente dei costi che pratica dell per questi servizi, ma di quanti soldi si parla (non sono aggirnato). Ogni utente deve valutare rispetto all'uso che fa di un computer se questi servizi gli servono o meno, perche' se cosi' non fosse la scelta sul mercato e' ampia con macchine che non hanno difficolta' a pareggiarsi con dell (ma non intendo con questo dire che dell sia un cattivo produttore, intendo dire che il mercato, come prezzi, e' abbastanza omogeneo e quindi a mio avviso di differenzia su caratteristiche di rilievo diverse, come l'assistenza per dell, il design per sony, e altro (erano la prime due marche che mi sono venute in mente))

----------

## federico

 *nick_spacca wrote:*   

> Ma sbaglio io, o esiste una legge europea che VIETA di LEGARE INDISSOLUBILMENTE l'hardware al software   ???? 

 

A dire il vero c'e' la licenza OEM di micro$oft che fa esattamente questo, una volta che hai cliccato su "si accetto vai avanti" senza leggere un tubo hai legato indissolubilmente l'hardware al software e quando butterai via la macchina dovrai buttare via anche il software.

----------

## federico

Vorrei sottolineare una cosa ancora pero', senza mezzi termini. Qui ci prendono per il culo.

La questione e' che praticamente la totalita' delle volte che acquisti un computer con windows preinstallato ma ancora da attivare, sei fregato e non puoi scegliere di non averlo. Quello che ti trovi davanti sono facce stupite, persone che non capiscono nulla, contratti truffa.

E allora prendi e rivolgiti ai consumatori, prendi e rivolgiti all'avvocato, prendi e vai ad accendere un cero in chiesa. Sono tutte cose che ci fanno perdere tempo, voglia, il sonno e via dicendo.

Si dice che il top sarebbe mettersi daccordo col rivenditore, ma vanne a trovare uno che faccia una cosa del genere. Lavoro personalmente in un posto che vende anche software ma se arrivasse qualcuno chiedendo una cosa del genere piuttosto non gli vendiamo il portatile, perche' anche per il rivenditore ci sono trafile che sono una rottura incredibile e il tempo che viene speso vanifica il minimo ricavo che il mercato dell'hardware costringe a fare.

E allora la questione e' questa, e' che e' tutto un mercato costruito per prenderti allo sfinimento, per dirti "si, hai questo diritto" ma praticamente e' impossibile esercitarlo. Ma questo lo scopri solo dopo, perche' ogni tanto leggi di qualcuno su internet che ti dice, "ehi ce l'ho fatta io". Si, ma contiamoli. Quanti sono, 100, 1000? Su quanti milioni di computer venduti?!

Se alle associazioni dei consumatori e alla legge fregasse veramente qualcosa di tutto questo vieterebbe di installare di default windows sulle macchine, oppure potrebbero fare che al momento dell'acquisto windows venga rimosso se non paghi subito anche la licenza, o qualsiasi altra diavoleria quelli che fanno il lavoro di marketing possono inventarsi.

Il risutato e' che se per un utente che ne capisce qualcosa come me (con 3 portatili acquistati in 3 anni tra me e mio fratello e 3 licenze windows pagate) o come molti altri su questo forum e' stato impossibile fare qualcosa di questo tipo, figuriamoci per uno che vorrebbe ma magari capisce un po' meno di informatica, un po' meno di licenze, un po' non puo' permettersi un'avvocato che gli costerebbe sicuramente di piu' del windows che paghera' e via dicendo, allora io sono sicuro che tutto questo e' un cartello costruito dai signori del software per fregarmi lasciandomi sotto sotto pensare che la colpa e' mia, perche' non sono stato abbastanza abile da far valere i miei diritti.

Federico

----------

## cloc3

 *federico wrote:*   

> Vorrei sottolineare una cosa ancora pero', senza mezzi termini. Qui ci prendono per il culo.
> 
> 

 

Quoto ampiamente.

ma non condivido lo sfogo.

affermare la propria volontà richiede impegno e ha dei costi.

chi lo fa, pone un problema di civiltà e di cultura. evidentemente ci crede (e non ha bisogno di Windows, perché mica tutti lo vogliono il PC senza).

istituzioni che riconosco e difendono questo diritto esistono ed è possibile trovarle (diversamente da quanto accadeva alcuni anni or sono).

non è facile, se non ci riesci pazienza,  non devi fartene una colpa, ma Dalamar lo vuole e ci sta trafficando dal 28 settembre.

perchè dirgli che è impossibile o che non ne vale la pena?

bisogna avere la pazienza di fermare il punto e reclamare le proprie ragioni. con attenzione ed usando strumenti efficaci. chiaramente, se telefoni alla Dell e ti fai raccontare quello che vogliono, non la spunti.

anche questo è cultura e civiltà.

quanto alle leggi, il problema non è come sono ma come potrebbero diventare, perché allora ci si potrà lamentare davvero.

mi riferisco al tpm, quando il software potrebbe venire legato indissolubilmente all'hardware con un vincolo fisico e i computer saranno come le lavatrici, con il programma di lavaggio preimpostato.

si tratta di difendere non solo il diritto alla libertà di decidere, ma anche quello alla fantasia e alla libertà di creare.

----------

## federico

Condivido quello che dici, il mio sfogo e' diretto al fatto che quello che e' sbagliato e' che noi dobbiamo sempre dare per scontato che sara' una cosa difficile. Vorrei arrivare a vedere un giorno dove tutto questo possa diventare facile perche' e' ingiusto, amorale e per me pure illegale che un utente per esercitare un diritto debba uscirne matto. E se ogni volta che qualcuno vuole fare questa cosa deve rivolgersi alle varie associazioni, ai varii garanti e via discorrendo, perche' non viene presentato un esposto, un disegno di legge o una cosa qualunque che faccia si che il diritto del consumatore possa venire esercitato senza pene?

Le questioni sono due, o non gliene frega nulla oppure qualcuno ha interesse nel non modificare tutto questo. Trovo ridicolo che continuino a processare microsoft perche' inserisce explorer di default, perche' il firewall non e' disinstallabile e via dicendo quando viene meno la cosa piu' ovvia: poter scegliere con cosa gestire il proprio computer.

Federico

Edit: Il nostro amico per altro e' dal 28 che non puo' utilizzare il suo pc mi pare di capire perche' se non accetti la licenza windows non puoi usare windows, e se la cancelli ci gioco qualcosa che hai rovinato il prodotto e col tubo che te lo rimborsano. E questi giorni di lavoro perso, chi li paga?

----------

## dalamar

Grazie ragazzi per il supporto,

Non vi preoccupate il notebook e' gia' in "produzione", ho fatto un immagine dell'hd al momento che ho clickato sul "non accetto" della licenza windows, se lo volessero indietro posso sempre ripristinarlo.

Linux sta gia' girando.

Il problema e' che io sono un informatico e non un legale e quindi ci capisco poco.

Il problema e' che Dell si e' tutelata a suo modo riscrivendo un contratto che copre anche la clausola che Microsoft inserisce per la restituzione.

Non credo che sia contro la legge della Comunita' Europea legare un HW e un SW in un unico prodotto indivisibile ai fini commerciali, altrimenti molti altri produttori sarebbero nell'illegalita', vedi Apple che non ti permette altro che OsX al momento dell'acquisto.

Cmq se avete notizie certe in merito fatemi sapere.

Io  non vorrei arrendermi, ma non so che altro fare.

La restituzione e il cambio portatile, non si discute, l'ho scelto tra mille e mi piace, preferisco considerare la licenza windows una tassa, come quella sui supporti di memorizzazione. Certo se queste tasse andassero allo stato italiano sarei piu' contento, perche' SIAE e Microsoft non sono proprio in cima alla lista delle societa' che mi piacerebbe finanziare.

D'altra parte acquistarlo su www.emperorlinux.com mi sarebbe costato di piu' e non escludo che negozi del genere paghino cmq le licenze a Microsoft.

Grazie ancora,

Dalamar

----------

## Deus Ex

 *federico wrote:*   

> oppure qualcuno ha interesse nel non modificare tutto questo. Trovo ridicolo che continuino a processare microsoft perche' inserisce explorer di default, perche' il firewall non e' disinstallabile e via dicendo quando viene meno la cosa piu' ovvia: poter scegliere con cosa gestire il proprio computer.

 

Tralasciando tutto il resto, di cui condivido parecchio, il punto centrale è proprio questo: c'è chi ha dei vantaggi enormi a che non venga modificato nulla.

Un esempio per tutti? Gli atti dell'ex ministro Gasparri che ha venduto il sistema informatico nazionale alla Microsoft quasi in silenzio. Qualcuno si ricorda dell'accordo che venne siglato? Spacciandolo per un accordo per la tutela della sicurezza e la privacy, di fatto, si è dato carta bianca a M$ per realizzare infrastrutture proprietarie dove la sola azienda americana avrà potere di modificare qualsiasi cosa. E vorrei invitarvi alla lettura di quel testo, perchè è vomitevole, soprattutto per la retorica che fa parte di una certa politica che ormai la fa da padrona negli ultimi tempi.

Vorrei sottolineare che le Associazioni Consumatori, in generale, sono composte da utenti come noi, spessissimo volontari non pagati, e che sono l'unico punto di riferimento valido per il singolo cittadino (tanto che solo grazie a loro si sta iniziando a paventare l'ipotesi, anche in Italia, di una class Action all'americana nei nostri tribunali).

La legge, e lo dico tristemente, dato che il mio quotidiano è legato ad essa, è solo, troppo spesso, un mezzo per certe lobby, per imporre ancora di più il loro potere, in quanto nel principio appaiono giuste, ma nell'applicazione pratica si è già pensato a come sfruttarla per ottenere fini truffaldini. 

E questo è possibile solo perchè personaggi come l'ex ministro suddetto permettono a certi "criminali legalizzati" di poter abusare della loro posizione dominante (es. Micrososft), o delle loro speculazioni a danno della cittadinanza (vedi la legge sui contributi al Digitale Terrestre, che ha imposto uscite enormi all'erario per qualcosa di cui, francamente, non credo nessuno sia mai morto dalla necessità).

----------

## federico

 *Deus Ex wrote:*   

> Qualcuno si ricorda dell'accordo che venne siglato?

 

Bella questa... me l'ero anche persa!!!

 *Quote:*   

> sui contributi al Digitale Terrestre, che ha imposto uscite enormi all'erario per qualcosa di cui, francamente, non credo nessuno sia mai morto dalla necessità).

 

Questo esula dal topic ma avevo la stessa idea in merito...

Federico

----------

## Deus Ex

 *federico wrote:*   

>  *Deus Ex wrote:*   sui contributi al Digitale Terrestre, che ha imposto uscite enormi all'erario per qualcosa di cui, francamente, non credo nessuno sia mai morto dalla necessità). 
> 
> Questo esula dal topic ma avevo la stessa idea in merito...
> 
> Federico

 

Sì scusa, hai perfettamente ragione. Volevo dare solo un'idea in più dei danni che possono essere creati quando chi ha il potere ne abusa.

----------

## randomaze

 *dalamar wrote:*   

> Non credo che sia contro la legge della Comunita' Europea legare un HW e un SW in un unico prodotto

 

Una precisazione (probabilmente incompleta, anche io faccio l'informatico e non il legale)... la comunità europea non fa "leggi" ma emana direttive cui i singoli paesi devo adeguarsi con apposite leggi (quindi non leggi europee ma leggi dei singoli paesi, anche se tra loro uniformi).

Un paese che non si adegua (o lo fa in ritardo) viene sanzionato, ma quando indicato dalla direttiva comuqnue non é valido in quel paese.

----------

## randomaze

 *dalamar wrote:*   

> Io  non vorrei arrendermi, ma non so che altro fare.

 

Emigra. In Svizzera!

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *dalamar wrote:*   Non credo che sia contro la legge della Comunita' Europea legare un HW e un SW in un unico prodotto 
> 
> Una precisazione (probabilmente incompleta, anche io faccio l'informatico e non il legale)... la comunità europea non fa "leggi" ma emana direttive cui i singoli paesi devo adeguarsi con apposite leggi (quindi non leggi europee ma leggi dei singoli paesi, anche se tra loro uniformi).

 Non è sempre così. Se parli di direttive lo è sicuramente, ma ci possono essere 'regolamenti' della CEE (mi pare sia questo il termine legale corretto) che hanno valenza immediata e applicata in qualsiasi stato membro.

Ovviamente, i politicanti europei si guardano bene sul fare una legge di questo tipo su qualcosa legato all'IT e alle TLC, preferendo intervenire con questo tipo di regolamenti solo quando ci sono altre (e ben più gravi) problematiche; non che questa non lo sia, ma magari un terremoto o una pandemia sarebbero sicuramente preferiti. D'altronde, regolamenti fatti a questo modo non possono essere se non molto generali.

Ciao.

----------

## cloc3

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> non temere. la tua è una richiesta assolutamente legittima, che riguarda un diritto ormai pacificamente riconosciuto.
> 
> 

 

ecco qualcuno daccordo con me.

 :Shocked:  ma il tuo... non era un portatile Dell  :Question: 

 :Laughing: 

----------

## darkmanPPT

se vi può interessare oggi ho comperato un portatile,

senza winzoz installato e mi hanno decurtato di 70euro il prezzo del notebook.

semplicemente mi sono presentato con il contratto di winzoz, seguendo quello che ho letto sul sito di attivissimo.net e il rivenditore non ha obiettato sul fatto di rimborsarmi.

mah... io non ho avuto ALCUN problema!

(il portatile è della enface, una ditta italiana-pordenone)

----------

## darkmanPPT

epporca #@#][]#@ (autocensura  :Wink:  )

ma si può essere + bastardi di così?

vedasi post sopra... che ho preso un notebook

ho trovato un difetto di fabbrica (non da poco).. allora l'ho riportato al negozio.

p@#§°a!!  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  non mi possono sostituire il pc perchè NON HO WINDOWS INSTALLATO!  :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

raga... ma è possibile?  :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

allora con il negoziante abbiamo deciso che glielo riporto indietro senza HD (l'hd me lo tengo io, facendo finta che non mi sia mai arrivato il portatile con l'HD) e magicamente, siccome manca l'hD, allora loro mi sostiuiscono il portatile interamente... ma ?????  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

siamo matti??? ma razza di storia è???

ogni giorno che passa odio sempre di + microsoft e prego che fallisca...   :Wink:  con tutto il mio cuore  :Wink:  e che porti con sé tutte le aziende come questa  che fanno accordi commerciali a mio avviso illegali...

eccheccacchio non ci si può comportare così!

peccato non essere laureati in giurisprudenza, ne potrei sapere qualcosa!

atch!

ps: oé, scusate lo sfogo.. ma se non mi sfogo in una community di linuxiani, dove altrimenti??

ps2: detto tra noi.. non so perchè ma la faccenda del pc senza winzoz mi puzza un po'.. guarda caso si erano anche dimenticati di darmi la garanzia... t'oh che strano... per fortuna il negoziante è stato corretto&gentile

----------

## Peach

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> per fortuna il negoziante è stato corretto&gentile

 

è l'unica cosa che ci salva.

----------

## Deus Ex

Le scorrettezze di mercato sono all'ordine dl giorno. Alla Microsoft non sono scemi: visto che possono (ai limiti della legalità, e con mezzi scorretti) sfruttano tutti i possibili sistemi per imporre i loro prodotti.

Purtroppo le uniche salvezze sono i negozianti corretti e/o le associazioni consumatori (quando non si facciano intortare anche loro - o meglio, i loro rappresentanti).

----------

## CarloJekko

Non so se avete letto questo...

http://newsvote.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/6144782.stm

Stava oggi su ziobudda

----------

## federico

 *CarloJekko wrote:*   

> Non so se avete letto questo...
> 
> http://newsvote.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/6144782.stm
> 
> Stava oggi su ziobudda

 

Non male, fortunato?

Dovrebbe provare qualcuno qui da noi anche...

Fede

----------

